# TSDS Decals for Moebius Jupiter 2



## Battletweety (Oct 31, 2010)

HI All,

I've received my Moebius Jupiter 2, my nice monsterinmotion fusion core (works really well by the way) and the TSDS decals. Painting is going fine and I'm looking at putting the decals on the tape unit next to the general alarm sign and looking at the decals they seem to be designed for a flat surface. If i try and place the tsds decal of the tape unit over the raised surface of the actual tape unit, there is no way its going to be a nice looking decal. 
What have people been doing in this regard? sanding the surface flat? Or are the TSDS decals designed for beginners rather than the serious modeller? I fear my painting skills won't do the tape unit justice if i try that avenue.

thanks

BT


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

Welcome to HobbyTalk. You have a great model kit and the finest of decals avaialbe. You can email Henry who owns TSDS and he will instruct you how best to proceed. Here is a link to his web site where you can email him.http://www.tsdsinc.com/index_files/products.htm
Bert


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I don't have this TSDS set YET but have used several in the past. First of all, the decals are of top quality and Henry is great in providing assistance with them. Some good quality decal set/solvent will really help. I use Micro Set and Micro Sol and they work great on the TSDS decals. They will help soften them and suck them down over and around some of the molded, 3D detal. You may find that sanding off some of the molded detail is necessary to use some of the decals. I would just work slowly and use some of the simpler decals first until you get the hang of it. The nice thing with the TSDS decals I have used is that unlike many decals they are fairly tough and can withstand a fair amount of poking and prodding.


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

And yes you are going to have to sand some surfaces down to accept them....There isn't a decal on the planet that will smoothly go over all those little raised dots on the computer panels! I have used several sets, and am getting ready to order more! Great stuff and great prices!


----------



## geminibuildups (Apr 22, 2005)

*You don't have to use that one as a decal. Just cut the graphic out and use a couple drops of white glue on the raised tape reels to attach it. Looks great that way and you don't have to struggle to get the decal to conform to the kit part. You can do the same thing with most of the other panels. 


Geminibuildups

GEMINI MODEL BUILD-UP STUDIOS
www.geminibuildupstudios.com
*


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2010)

What gemini said is what I did as well. Henry's decals are great and I used them for this kit. With the tape recorder station I cut out smaller parts of the decal, like the reels themselves, and placed them on individually, painting the background behind the reels. It saved me from painting those tiny holes in the reels. I don't imagine there's a way to make the decal work as a whole on this panel but I defer to Henry. He may know how.


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

Model Maker said:


> What gemini said is what I did as well. Henry's decals are great and I used them for this kit. With the tape recorder station I cut out smaller parts of the decal, like the reels themselves, and placed them on individually, painting the background behind the reels. It saved me from painting those tiny holes in the reels. I don't imagine there's a way to make the decal work as a whole on this panel but I defer to Henry. He may know how.


Yes, the decals are OUTSTANDING !
Bert
Model Maker


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

Well, I kind of cheated myself...... I used both Henrys decal sets and the photoetch set from Paragrafix as well! (along with some of the decals from that set, AND the kit supplied decals!! LOL> I used what I liked best from all of them!)


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

geminibuildups said:


> *You don't have to use that one as a decal. Just cut the graphic out and use a couple drops of white glue on the raised tape reels to attach it. Looks great that way and you don't have to struggle to get the decal to conform to the kit part. You can do the same thing with most of the other panels. *
> 
> 
> *Geminibuildups*
> ...


To Barry:

That's really an excellent tip -- thanks for sharing it. The flight recorder also has the hand-down best application of that particular decal I've ever seen. Wonderful work indeed! Share some more pics when you have a chance!


To the rest of the folks here that were asking about raised detail on the kit:

Sanding, filing or using an exacto-knife with a chisel blade on some of the raised kit detail *will* make a difference when applying the decals I sell. Usually what I do is just give it a pass with the dremmel drum, just to roughly smooth the surface a bit, and then apply the decals, which will smooth right down and still look very three dimentional!

--Henry


----------



## geminibuildups (Apr 22, 2005)

*Thanks Henry .

Here are a couple more photos from that set. The rest of the photos will be posted on the website soon.


Geminibuildups

GEMINI MODEL BUILD-UP STUDIOS
www.geminibuildupstudios.com*


----------



## Battletweety (Oct 31, 2010)

Thank-you all, your replies have been extremely helpful. This post really to get my 2 posts up before I can post pictures 

BT


----------



## Battletweety (Oct 31, 2010)

Thank-you all, your replies have been extremely helpful. After looking at the fantastic work some of you have done, I decided to have a go at hand painting it myself. Results aren't up to the stndard displayed here but I'm happy with the way its turned out which is the main thing. I wasn't happy with the attempt at using one of the TSDS decals on the control panel above, still considering teraing it off and painting it myself too..










thanks

BT


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

Looks good to me!

--Henry


----------

